# 1904 Eagle Model A Racer catalog pic



## Gary Mc (Oct 31, 2013)

I do not remember who bought this circa 1900 Eagle Model A Racer, but I found a catalog pic of it from the 1904 The James Bailey Company, Portland, Maine, Bicycles & Sundries catalog thought you would like to see.  There was no text in the catalog on the bike other than what you see.  To others note the quad rear stays.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe that's the bike Finney was riding in the movie? Has the plumes-


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2013)

sqrly's gonna dampen his pantaloons when he see's dat chainwheel....


----------



## Iverider (Oct 31, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I love everything about that bike except for the size of it! I need a BIG one!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow - I don't know who bought it either, but I want be him or her.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 31, 2013)

*she is a beauty*



dfa242 said:


> Wow - I don't know who bought it either, but I want be him or her.




WOW what a nice ride !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kccomet (Nov 1, 2013)

one sold at copake. it had a straight fork and a slightly smaller wheel. corbett thought a possible stayer bike. heres a pic of mine, i was going to sell it several months ago but when i went to take the pics i lost heart and decided to keep it


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd buy that mofo....


----------



## sqrly (Nov 1, 2013)

bricycle said:


> sqrly's gonna dampen his pantaloons when he see's dat chainwheel....




I have been wanting one for years.  It is in my top 5 most desired sprockets.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 1, 2013)

Another cool feature beside the double bar rear stays and the chainring...check out the chain adjuster!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I do not remember who bought this circa 1900 Eagle Model A Racer, but I found a catalog pic of it from the 1904 The James Bailey Company, Portland, Maine, Bicycles & Sundries catalog thought you would like to see.  There was no text in the catalog on the bike other than what you see.  To others note the quad rear stays.




As far as I know, that's Jay's bike and he's owned it for many years.  I didn't know he was selling it.

Nice piece!  Jim's is a nice bike too.  Rear drop outs are same as "LaClede" with adjusters.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 1, 2013)

nice freakin bike.......my daycycle has those rear adjusters too


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> As far as I know, that's Jay's bike and he's owned it for many years.  I didn't know he was selling it.
> 
> Nice piece!  Jim's is a nice bike too.  Rear drop outs are same as "LaClede" with adjusters.




Might be I'm mistaken & someone just posted the pics but they came from a CABE thread sometime this year.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's an ad featuring the quad rear stays and the chain adjusters.


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2013)

All I know is that is the most beautiful early bike i have ever seen and it's on yme want list also. So who's is it?????


----------

